# Leica Annouces the Leica Geovid HD-R Rangefinder Binocular



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 21, 2007)

*Leica Announces New Geovid HD-R Rangefinder Binocular* 










We just got word that Leica is phasing out the Geovid HD and replacing them with a new Geovid HD-R (this has nothing to do with their most state of the art HD-B series). 
With this in mind we jumped on their remaining inventory of the Leica Geovid HD 10x42 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40039 & the Leica Geovid HD 15x56 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40044 which we have reduced in price to:

*Leica Geovid HD 10x42 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40039 only $1999.99*

*Leica Geovid HD 15x56 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40044 only $2399.99*
While supplies last.

*The New Leica Geovid HD-R - *

The new Geovid HD-R will precisely calculate the Equivalent Horizontal Range (EHR) both uphill and
downhill, giving you both the direct linear range and the corrected horizontal range. The EHR function
which has been utilized in the CRF 1000-R is now installed in a product that has proved its reliability in
the field for many years in the form of the Geovid HD.
The EHR value is much more important than the linear distance, as the true ballistic curve for the
projectile can only be calculated from the EHR. Leica determines the EHR with the aid of an electronic
inclinometer and a special computing method developed especially for this purpose by Leica.
The maximum range of the eye-safe laser rangefinder (Class 1 laser product) is approximately 1400
yards. The EHR is displayed for distances of up to 600 yards. Only the linear distance is displayed above
this distance.
The mechanical, electronic and optical properties of the Leica Geovid HD binoculars are almost
legendary. The new Geovid HD-R is proven under the toughest conditions around the world and packed in
our timeless classic binocular design and waterproof to a depth of five meters. Also, with our fully comprehensive
five-year warranty, it is clear proof of our trust in our product. For our customers, this
means a safe and secure investment.

*Models will be:*
#40056 Geovid 8x42 HD-R/Meter @ $2,449.00 
#40057 Geovid 8x42 HD-R/Yard @ $2,449.00 
#40058 Geovid 10x42 HD-R/Meter @ $2,499.00 
#40059 Geovid 10x42 HD-R/Yard @ $2,499.00 
#40060 Geovid 8x56 HD-R/Meter @ $2,949.00 
#40061 Geovid 8x56 HD-R/Yard @ $2,949.00 
#40062 Geovid 15x56 HD-R/Meter @ $3,149.00 
#40063 Geovid 15x56 HD-R/Yard @ $3,149.00 

Leica informs us that these should begin to be delivered in April.

It is our pleasure to bring these new product announcements to you.

Thanks for all your support.


----------

